# recommended ivf books?



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi there, I am starting ivf tx in November and was wondering if anyone can recommend an informative book to read through. I would also like some info on what to do during tx to maximise chances of success (ie diet, exercise etc).

Here is one I was looking at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/product-description/0749909706/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=266239&s=books

Thanks a lot and lot's of luck for everyone  !


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

HI JPSCoey

I have read that book, went to my local library and got it out, liked it so much that I have actually purchased it.

It is really helpful for understanding the ins and outs of IVF, very well explained on what to expect also includes some personal experiences. 

I would hightly recommend this book.

Julie


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi JPSCoey
I found Fertility & Infertility for Dummies really helpful
I read it all the way through when I got it, and now I frequently go back to it to look things up...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fertility-Infertility-Dummies-Gillian-Lockwood/dp/0470057505/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252064598&sr=8-1

Best of luck 
Peaches


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's some suggested books on the main homepage of this website...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/448/191/

I've read quite a few of the books suggested on the list but you may not need or want to buy so many at this stage !

I did find Zita Wests "Conception & Fertility" really helpful as lots of tips on diet, vitamins, what to do/what not to do, info on the IVF process etc....I'd say this was a definite book when first starting IVF.

Before my first IVF I also read The Wayward Stork which again, gave useful info about the whole IVF process in a more humourous way...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/IVF-Wayward-Stork-Expect-Surviving/dp/0595357849/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252076174&sr=8-6

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

